# *****CHAT EVENINGS*****



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

*SUNDAY 12 OCTOBER, THEN EVERY 2ND SUNDAY OF THE MONTH*​
*IN CHAT ON THE SINGLES SOFA*​
*8PM TIL BEDTIME*​
​


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Must try and remember that one - enjoyed our last chat - cant seem to make the meetings so this is next best thing!
Thanks LadyLottie!
Lovin the new names.......
R x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

cool, the chats are fun...will put in my calendar, think I'm free that weekend (who am I kidding, I'm free every weekend at the moment - too tired to have a social life!)


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I am going to get to this one missed out on the last few xx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

I'm there!

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i hope to be there


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

i'll be there.....


----------

